# Puppy Food question



## Indiana Jones (Aug 3, 2012)

What a great website! I'm glad to have found you. I have a question. I have a 6 month old German Shepherd, Indy. I've been feeding her Iams puppy chow for large breeds since we brought her home. For one week she's had yellow diarrhea. I brought her to the vet and her stool came back negative for parasites. The vet put her on an antibiotic and probiotic. She only has one dose of each left. She's been eating chicken and rice all week. The past 2 days we thought she was better...her stools firmed up and were back to brown. Last night I added 1/2 cup of her Iams puppy food in with a cup of rice. This morning now she is back to yellow, very very soft stool, almost diarrhea. We've noticed that our bag of dog food is different...smaller chunks and a slightly different color too. Has anyone heard of there being a "bad batch" of Iams puppy food out there? I would like to change her food to see if this is the problem before getting pancreatic enzyme labs that the vet suggested. What does everyone recommend? I looked on the Consumer Affair website and Iams is actually not well rated! Either is Purina. What do you all feed your pups? About the pancreas disorder, I am HOPING Indy does not have this, the only symptom that matches is the yellow diarrhea. She is not gassy, have foul odor to her stools, not eating her stool, not losing weight. She has a great appetite and is very playful and ACTIVE. Advice needed! And THANK YOU FOR THIS WONDERFUL SITE.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I would definetely try a new food and see if that helps

I use Fromm Gold large breed puppy and love it, it's decently priced and a very good food


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I had a lot of problems find a food Titan would eat.. we finally found Blue Buffalo and he has been on it solidly for about a year. He is on Blue Buffalo Buffalo Duck formula. They have a Wilderness puppy formula too, but they also have tone of puppy formulas in the Protection line too. I am a huge fan of BB.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I liked the Fromm large breed puppy gold with Beau.


----------



## wsmc2012 (Aug 8, 2012)

My male GSD is now 9 mos old. Up until 3 weeks ago he was eating three meals a day and gobbling it down. He is getting 5 cups of Blue Buffalo kibble per day. Out of the blue he started snubbing breakfast, eats his lunch very slow and gobbles his dinner down. We feed him at 6:00 AM, 12:00 PM and 6:00 PM. Should we be worried? His stools are fine and behaviour is normal.


----------



## Madjukes (Jul 1, 2012)

Indiana Jones said:


> What a great website! I'm glad to have found you. I have a question. I have a 6 month old German Shepherd, Indy. I've been feeding her Iams puppy chow for large breeds since we brought her home. For one week she's had yellow diarrhea. I brought her to the vet and her stool came back negative for parasites. The vet put her on an antibiotic and probiotic. She only has one dose of each left. She's been eating chicken and rice all week. The past 2 days we thought she was better...her stools firmed up and were back to brown. Last night I added 1/2 cup of her Iams puppy food in with a cup of rice. This morning now she is back to yellow, very very soft stool, almost diarrhea. We've noticed that our bag of dog food is different...smaller chunks and a slightly different color too. Has anyone heard of there being a "bad batch" of Iams puppy food out there? I would like to change her food to see if this is the problem before getting pancreatic enzyme labs that the vet suggested. What does everyone recommend? I looked on the Consumer Affair website and Iams is actually not well rated! Either is Purina. What do you all feed your pups? About the pancreas disorder, I am HOPING Indy does not have this, the only symptom that matches is the yellow diarrhea. She is not gassy, have foul odor to her stools, not eating her stool, not losing weight. She has a great appetite and is very playful and ACTIVE. Advice needed! And THANK YOU FOR THIS WONDERFUL SITE.


Iams isnt the best food. Can you change her food to something else? Also, yes, sometimes there is a bad batch of food.


----------



## JimX (Aug 9, 2012)

wsmc2012 said:


> My male GSD is now 9 mos old. Up until 3 weeks ago he was eating three meals a day and gobbling it down. He is getting 5 cups of Blue Buffalo kibble per day. Out of the blue he started snubbing breakfast, eats his lunch very slow and gobbles his dinner down. We feed him at 6:00 AM, 12:00 PM and 6:00 PM. Should we be worried? His stools are fine and behaviour is normal.


Puppies often go through phases where they lose their appetite or suddenly have much more of an appetite. Unless there are other symptoms I wouldn't be concerned.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

wsmc2012 said:


> My male GSD is now 9 mos old. Up until 3 weeks ago he was eating three meals a day and gobbling it down. He is getting 5 cups of Blue Buffalo kibble per day. Out of the blue he started snubbing breakfast, eats his lunch very slow and gobbles his dinner down. We feed him at 6:00 AM, 12:00 PM and 6:00 PM. Should we be worried? His stools are fine and behaviour is normal.


It sounds like it may be time to move to 2 meals a day, and serve his "lunch" portion at breakfast time.


----------



## wsmc2012 (Aug 8, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> It sounds like it may be time to move to 2 meals a day, and serve his "lunch" portion at breakfast time.


Thanks we moved him to two meals a day and it seems to be working.


----------

